# Diamond Python Photoshoot



## Xya-Tina (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey,

Here's a few pics from my recent photoshoot.


----------



## damoztishfank (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice pythons!!! blondie's not too shabby either


----------



## Khagan (Apr 28, 2010)

What diamond python...?


----------



## cement (Apr 28, 2010)

what other snakes have you got?? Please add photos!


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 28, 2010)

if you are advertising diamond pythons there it didnt work. not quite sure i want a diamond python anymore, but im pretty sure i want to be one


----------



## Snakelove (Apr 28, 2010)

Both awesome looking.


----------



## Jasspa (Apr 28, 2010)

Not impressed... why are our beautiful snakes being used as tools of sexual attraction??


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 28, 2010)

Jasspa said:


> Not impressed... why are our beautiful snakes being used as tools of sexual attraction??


 
obviously a joke....


----------



## andyh (Apr 28, 2010)

diamond? where??


----------



## Khagan (Apr 28, 2010)

Jasspa said:


> Not impressed... why are our beautiful snakes being used as tools of sexual attraction??


 
I'm sure the snake didn't object ;D.


----------



## Xya-Tina (Apr 28, 2010)

cement said:


> what other snakes have you got?? Please add photos!


 
I have a jungle, a bredli and a spotted. Just uploaded some photos to my album.


----------



## pinkmus (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice.....Snake.

-Will


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 28, 2010)

nice bredli also


----------



## andyh (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for saring, now all my snakes feel ripped off!!


----------



## Fran (Apr 28, 2010)

Jasspa said:


> Not impressed... why are our beautiful snakes being used as tools of sexual attraction??


Unlike you, I am very impressed. Fantastic photography, fantastic control of the snake. You are obviously very experienced in snake handling. I have seen many a photo shoot with reptiles and the results have been far from impressive. Many times the models cannot control the animals and the shoots are boring. These photos have captured the python and positive images of reptile keeping are what we need to enlighten the general pubilc on the rewards of reptile owning. As for sexual - I do not know what you are looking at. I see a beautiful python and a refreshing image of a young model.


----------



## carmen (Apr 28, 2010)

nicely done. who is your photographer?


----------



## Xya-Tina (Apr 28, 2010)

carmen said:


> nicely done. who is your photographer?


 
Thank you. His name is Rod Capon. (RJC Photography)


----------



## Jasspa (Apr 28, 2010)

Fran said:


> Unlike you, I am very impressed. Fantastic photography, fantastic control of the snake. You are obviously very experienced in snake handling. I have seen many a photo shoot with reptiles and the results have been far from impressive. Many times the models cannot control the animals and the shoots are boring. These photos have captured the python and positive images of reptile keeping are what we need to enlighten the general pubilc on the rewards of reptile owning. As for sexual - I do not know what you are looking at. I see a beautiful python and a refreshing image of a young model.


 
As for sexual? What are the majority of the comments about? Men drooling over a women in a bikini - does that not suggest anything sexual to you? The fact that a snake is being draped over her body in the way it is, to me, only represents an insult. 
I have been a photographer, I have been a model, I grew up in a family of photographers, and I have owned and studied snakes for a long time and I know all sides very well. In these images I do not see anything beautiful. The model, is attractive, however she does not hold her own body very well, and does not present anything with depth to the lens, therefore the photographs do not have any emotion. 
As far as showing the public a positive image towards snakes... these photos do not do this. Both the snake and woman only represent "mens toys" in these images... maybe send them to zoo...
In my opinion an image of woman (or man) holding the snake as a precious creature could be a beautiful thing, showing our desire and ability to care for animals that could potentially be deadly (a general public view of snakes) would be a far better representation of reptile keeping to the public. But as I said, I only see "mens toys" in these images.


----------



## Fran (Apr 28, 2010)

Jasspa said:


> As for sexual? What are the majority of the comments about? Men drooling over a women in a bikini - does that not suggest anything sexual to you? The fact that a snake is being draped over her body in the way it is, to me, only represents an insult.
> I have been a photographer, I have been a model, I grew up in a family of photographers, and I have owned and studied snakes for a long time and I know all sides very well. In these images I do not see anything beautiful. The model, is attractive, however she does not hold her own body very well, and does not present anything with depth to the lens, therefore the photographs do not have any emotion.
> As far as showing the public a positive image towards snakes... these photos do not do this. Both the snake and woman only represent "mens toys" in these images... maybe send them to zoo...
> In my opinion an image of woman (or man) holding the snake as a precious creature could be a beautiful thing, showing our desire and ability to care for animals that could potentially be deadly (a general public view of snakes) would be a far better representation of reptile keeping to the public. But as I said, I only see "mens toys" in these images.


 
Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but in my opinion, if you don't like it, don't look. And really, negative comments are unnecessary. I have not seen any men's toys at zoos so not too sure what you mean - please don't enlighten me because I don't care.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

:shock:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

wait 


there was a snake?????


----------



## andyh (Apr 28, 2010)

apparently so!


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 28, 2010)

Obviously you weren't taught when you were younger if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all...

There is no reason to post negative comments. Very nice pictures, the photographer and yourself have done a great job!


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 28, 2010)

how does a woman displaying a snake to the general public = boys toys? more like womens toys? boy displaying snake to public = boys toys. men displaying snake to public = jailable offence


----------



## Xya-Tina (Apr 28, 2010)

Jasspa said:


> As for sexual? What are the majority of the comments about? Men drooling over a women in a bikini - does that not suggest anything sexual to you? The fact that a snake is being draped over her body in the way it is, to me, only represents an insult.
> I have been a photographer, I have been a model, I grew up in a family of photographers, and I have owned and studied snakes for a long time and I know all sides very well. In these images I do not see anything beautiful. The model, is attractive, however she does not hold her own body very well, and does not present anything with depth to the lens, therefore the photographs do not have any emotion.
> As far as showing the public a positive image towards snakes... these photos do not do this. Both the snake and woman only represent "mens toys" in these images... maybe send them to zoo...
> In my opinion an image of woman (or man) holding the snake as a precious creature could be a beautiful thing, showing our desire and ability to care for animals that could potentially be deadly (a general public view of snakes) would be a far better representation of reptile keeping to the public. But as I said, I only see "mens toys" in these images.


 
I don't appreciate being referred to as a 'mens toy' Thanks.

FYI: I simply wanted some photos of my snake and as I am a model I thought I would style a shoot with her. The background, fur rug and bikinis are all keeping with the 'sexy jungle' theme I was going for. Yes that's right I was going for 'sexy' and yes I did include my pet in my 'sexy' shoot. I don't see how this is an insult to anyone? Alot of models pose with animals, this is not something new.

I am only an amature photographer so yeh I may not hold my body well or create depth or have strong emotion - I wasn't pretending to be a professional??? This was just a bit of fun. How was this relevant to the point you were trying to make? Do you enjoy putting people down? Although I happily accept constructive criticism, I don't recall asking for you professional opinion of my photos. 

I might take your advice and send them into Zoo, I'm sure they would love them! By the way guys look out for me in Picture mag 

(I knew there was a reason why I had never posted anything on this site and I wondered how long it would take for someone to post some thing negative)


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2010)

All I saw were the positives :lol:


----------



## samson (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes umm very nice umm diamond. Gotta go


----------



## samson (Apr 29, 2010)

No seriously nice shots there will always be the odd tosser dont worry about them keep the photo's coming hehehe


----------



## nathancl (Apr 29, 2010)

I think the photos are a bit ****ty but there is nothing wrong with it and i didnt know that there was supposed to be an objective or meaning the photos so just tell Jasspa to get back in her box imo

not my style but really nice snake and crisp pics.


----------



## Stara (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm another in the "not my cup of tea" boat but I think it's just that I don't like animal print clothing lol The photos are well shot, the snake looks gorgeous and so do you. I think there's stacks of emotion in the one where you're looking at the snake, was my fav and the one with him wrapped round your belly was cool


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 29, 2010)

You could post next weeks tattslotto numbers on here and someone would complain .


----------



## Jasspa (Apr 29, 2010)

> I don't appreciate being referred to as a 'mens toy' Thanks.



Well then don't act like one.

I'm sorry, these pictures and pictures like it offend me... So, you're right, I won't look...
You only wish to hear the opinions of blokes who are thinking with their 'snakes' and congratulations, thats what you got... do you feel good about yourself now?
Would you like me to point out something positive? Okay... the diamond looks lovely and healthy, great job looking after her/him...

*Gets back in box and shuts up*


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 29, 2010)

meh, if youve got it, flaunt it! 

nothing tasteless about the shoot and what a lovely diamond!!


----------



## Xya-Tina (Apr 29, 2010)

Jasspa said:


> Well then don't act like one.
> 
> I'm sorry, these pictures and pictures like it offend me... So, you're right, I won't look...
> You only wish to hear the opinions of blokes who are thinking with their 'snakes' and congratulations, thats what you got... do you feel good about yourself now?
> ...



I didn't want anyones opinion to be honest just thought they may have been of interest or inspiration to some people. You don't have to like them but you don't have to be rude either. I felt good about myself before? I don't need blokes comments to feel good about myself nor do I need to put others down to feel good about myself.


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice photos and snake , I am sure you would still get alot of attention in a nuns outfit!

Go for gold tiger!!


----------



## Lonewolf (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm actually with Jasspa on this one. I'm not a fan of things like this at all. A little more clothes may have made it a little better in my eyes.. Maybe a mini skirt and a small singlet or draped bits of material around some areas or something? Bikinis aren't my thing lol But that's just me. 

But, good on you. You and the diamond look great.  

Will you be doing anything special with these or are you planning to just display them in your home?


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Apr 29, 2010)

nice pics, nothing wrong with bikini's :lol:


----------



## WomaPythons (Apr 29, 2010)

i didnt see a diamond lol


----------



## SyKeD (Apr 29, 2010)

That rug looks awfully comfortable, where can i get one of those?


P.s Great shoot =).


----------



## Jasspa (Apr 29, 2010)

Xya-Tina said:


> I didn't want anyones opinion to be honest just thought they may have been of interest or inspiration to some people. You don't have to like them but you don't have to be rude either. I felt good about myself before? I don't need blokes comments to feel good about myself nor do I need to put others down to feel good about myself.


 
I agree, I was rude, and I apologise - my morals have gotten the better of me. Perhaps if you saw this through my eyes you would understand what I am pointing out. It was not my intention to 'put you down' as it were, merely to point out that photos of people with snakes are nice, photos of semi naked woman can be tasteful - but the two together puts together a bad image. If you were take the exact same pictures, and instead of a snake, there was a child - imagine what would arise from that. The photographer would be put in jail... This is my point - our animals shouldn't be used in that way either. 

I think that the second photo in particular is an absolutely stunning photo of YOU - but the snake didn't need to be put in the picture. 
I love the fourth picture - the look that you are giving the snake in that photo is very well captured and shows the adoration you have for the animal - but you didn't need to be semi naked - that part ruins the essence and meaning of the picture.
Believe me, it was not my intention to put you down and I am very sorry if I did - but you are gorgeous and you don't need to take your clothes off to show your beauty. These photos are only presenting you and the snake as like I said, "Men's toys".

After all of this, the only thing that really matters above any of these comments is, are you happy with these pictures? Did you get out of the photoshoot what you hoped to achieve?


----------



## townsvillepython (Apr 29, 2010)

lovely pics ..........if you love it do it LOL


----------



## Nodrog (Apr 29, 2010)

I thought it was great there was nothing tasteless about it!!!!

Moose if i have to i will pay for pics of that i got a gentle red belly you could use to pose with!!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: It won't be pretty but I'm willing to bare all ...........8) (Plenty of PM's coming my way offering me payments to walk away from the gig though)


----------



## slim6y (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's what i find ironic...

1) A women in a bikini posing - with an animal... with the attempt of looking 'sexy' (regardless of comments)

So why do women want to look sexy?

Is it a) to impress males? or b) because it makes them feel good....

Funny really, because impressing males and feeling good go hand in hand... with that deep seated caveman instinct (raw human really).

Let's take siamese fighting fish... beautiful male... boring female...

Peacock - beautiful male... boring female...

The lion - male with a beautiful mane... and the female... maneless - boring!

Humans... Males are far more plain and the females need to 'peacock' themselves up (so to speak)....

In order to be mated they show their peacock feathers by putting on make up, wearing less... revealing more....

But a suitable mate? No where to be seen... she's to picky as the male shows his dancing skills in the hope of mating with this prime specimen....

Males often fight for territory too.... Fighting for the right to mate with this showy female....

But... wait - she says - I only wear make up and dress nicely because I feel good...

Is it that you feel good because you're attractive to the male species?

So maybe not a 'mans toy' - but most certainly someone attracting attention to themselves..... No matter which way i look at it - you're ready for mating....


----------



## JoceyFisch (Apr 29, 2010)

Nodrog said:


> I thought it was great there was nothing tasteless about it!!!!


 
Agree! And I think this is all getting a little silly.

Beautiful snake, beautiful girl, beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing them and don't let the opinions of some stop you from posting pics up for all of us to see.


----------



## Snakelove (Apr 29, 2010)

JoceyFisch said:


> Agree! And I think this is all getting a little silly.
> 
> Beautiful snake, beautiful girl, beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing them and don't let the opinions of some stop you from posting pics up for all of us to see.


 
yessss! agreed! keep posting up pictures. =P


----------



## ntvnm (Apr 29, 2010)

if some one could make a herp version of the Zoo mag, i think it would get alot more people interested in the hobby...i think its a great idea. 

instead of jokes ect we could have herp stories ,classifieds ,adds ect ect in it aswell.
people...someone should do it.


----------



## caustichumor (Apr 29, 2010)

slim6y said:


> No matter which way i look at it - you're ready for mating....


 
That would make the best pick-up line ever!
And as for the pictures, Bikini's on the interwebs? can you really get away with that? Where oh where have the petti-coats gone?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 29, 2010)

ntvnm said:


> if some one could make a herp version of the Zoo mag, i think it would get alot more people interested in the hobby...i think its a great idea.



You could call it "BOOBS & BOAS", but I think it'd raise the eyebrows of the DSE


----------



## itbites (Apr 29, 2010)

The pics are a bit tasteless & I think that they don't really belong on a family based forum, 
however if your happy with them that's all that matters 

I definitely agree with what slim6y said in his original post though 
& it's sad indeed that quite a few females feel this way about themselves..

I think you were just expecting for men to be posting sexual remarks & giving you praise.. 
instead you started a moral/ethical argument


----------



## Khagan (Apr 29, 2010)

itbites said:


> I think that they don't really belong on a family based forum


 
Do families also not belong at the beach then? As i'm sure there are plenty of women there in bikini's too, wouldn't want them seeing that now would we.


----------



## itbites (Apr 29, 2010)

It's not the bikini, it's the way in which the pictures are being portrayed...(sarcasm much khagan??) 

We don't see people in leopard print bikini's lying on fur rugs looking provocatively whilst stroking pythons on the beach...

Well at least not at my local beach


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 29, 2010)

Lol this thread is a laugh, When someone shares some of there work in which they obviously enjoy there mostly frowned apon lol.
I think there great pictures, diamond python is obviously a tame healthy well looked after animal and i just flicked through picture mag website and riley seems healthy and well looked after to 
Keep up the good work.
And maybe APS should have and 18+ section for complaining,flaming, swearing and other adult related issues and threads.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 29, 2010)

itbites said:


> It's not the bikini, it's the way in which the pictures are being portrayed...(sarcasm much khagan??)
> 
> We don't see people in leopard print bikini's lying on fur rugs looking provocatively whilst stroking pythons on the beach...
> 
> Well at least not at my local beach



Me sarcastic? Never =p.

Fair enough, but she is only combining 2 passions, the other stuff is all part of one and i don't think it is too extreme nothing more than you would see on a regular basis on tv etc.

You're at the wrong beach then bahaha ;D.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Apr 29, 2010)

Onya Slim6y, got it in one. Or is that 50? Man oh man you can post (alot) sometimes lol.

Seriously though, let's skip the pretense, this was done to get attention, and when you do things to get attention that's what you get - just not always in the form you wanted. Sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 29, 2010)

Some of the people on this site are a joke and feel the need to take the moral high ground every chance they can get, you must be drab and dry people in the real world. No matter what you say on here someone is guaranteed to tell you your wrong and argue against you... I could say hi my names Matt Summerville and somebody will argue that I'm not!


----------



## Jimi (Apr 29, 2010)

It is amazing how high strung some people are, although nothing shocks me on this site anymore.

But people complaining about a models photo shoot with her pet?

Open that box you live in, the world aint that scary.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 29, 2010)

caustichumor said:


> You just can't win, I think you will find you are under dressed for Aussie Pythons and Snakes, Yet you are overdressed for Aussie Pythons and Skanks..... Either way, I find a semiclothed woman with an exposed snake slightly disconcerting since that trip to Thailand.....


 LMAO been there too....a few times, but they were Boas.:lol:
In all seriousness though and I was in the industry for a fair while and a hubby to a wife that has worked in the written media (mags) for 15 years and still does, who when much younger HAD to "PS" out certain outward extending parts of a females anatomy to change the pic from a "Plastic sealed" 18+ version in the News Agent, to a magazine that the Yobs can drool over....Picture or People mag fans is not really a highly sort accreditation and one to aspire too, I say know more LOL. But come on in all seriousness Xya-Tina, what do you expect to gain from these pics? Wanting to pick up more work from these pics on APS??? It's not a door opening career move that your Parents would feel proud of, OR just a stunt to boost the ego?
Either way each to their own....LOL Go with it..to me it's a cringe worthy post and your better than that!  Nice Diamond, but you should have shown more of your tatts. :lol: I understand why you did it, but it's not really the correct forum.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 29, 2010)

I think the kids of the internet have seen worse images than these.
The pics are well done and arty and i love em.
More more more


----------



## slim6y (Apr 29, 2010)

ShadowDragon said:


> Onya Slim6y, got it in one. Or is that 50? Man oh man you can post (alot) sometimes lol.
> 
> Seriously though, let's skip the pretense, this was done to get attention, and when you do things to get attention that's what you get - just not always in the form you wanted. Sucks, doesn't it?


 
Wow - did you see what that snake was wearing? Ewwwwwe!!!!

I can post a lot - depending what I am doing at the time - my mate for mate post earlier was during marine studies -


----------



## Xya-Tina (Apr 29, 2010)

JoceyFisch said:


> Agree! And I think this is all getting a little silly.
> 
> Beautiful snake, beautiful girl, beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing them and don't let the opinions of some stop you from posting pics up for all of us to see.



Thank you and thanks to everyone else who had something nice to say.


----------



## Xya-Tina (Apr 29, 2010)

itbites said:


> The pics are a bit tasteless & I think that they don't really belong on a family based forum,
> however if your happy with them that's all that matters
> 
> I definitely agree with what slim6y said in his original post though
> ...




Im wearing a bikini. It's not porn.
I agree it is quite sad how some females feel about themselves. Luckily I'm very happy with who I am and what I do.
I wasnt after mens sexual remarks - I get enough of this.
Praise? yes. If you like my work. That's what this is my work and creativity.

Argue away


----------



## Xya-Tina (Apr 29, 2010)

ShadowDragon said:


> Onya Slim6y, got it in one. Or is that 50? Man oh man you can post (alot) sometimes lol.
> 
> Seriously though, let's skip the pretense, this was done to get attention, and when you do things to get attention that's what you get - just not always in the form you wanted. Sucks, doesn't it?



Yep that's me the attention seeker  and no it doesnt really suck cos i dont really care.


----------



## Xya-Tina (Apr 29, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> LMAO been there too....a few times, but they were Boas.:lol:
> In all seriousness though and I was in the industry for a fair while and a hubby to a wife that has worked in the written media (mags) for 15 years and still does, who when much younger HAD to "PS" out certain outward extending parts of a females anatomy to change the pic from a "Plastic sealed" 18+ version in the News Agent, to a magazine that the Yobs can drool over....Picture or People mag fans is not really a highly sort accreditation and one to aspire too, I say know more LOL. But come on in all seriousness Xya-Tina, what do you expect to gain from these pics? Wanting to pick up more work from these pics on APS??? It's not a door opening career move that your Parents would feel proud of, OR just a stunt to boost the ego?
> Either way each to their own....LOL Go with it..to me it's a cringe worthy post and your better than that!  Nice Diamond, but you should have shown more of your tatts. :lol: I understand why you did it, but it's not really the correct forum.



What would you suggest aspiring to then? What if all I want is to pose in Mens mags? what if thats what makes me happy?
Who are you to say what I should and shouldnt aspire to?
Obviously I am not trying to 'pick up more work on aps' LOL - like I said before just thought they might have been of interest to some.
By the way, my parents are very pround of me and support everything I do 
Ego boost? I dont need one but if thats what you want to think thats kool, I have nothing to prove.

And no you clearly dont understand, at all. Incorrect forum? Im pretty sure this was the 'chitchit' section.
Show my tatts, what so I can get payed out for them too - dont think so. This was the first thing I have posted and I'm already over this site.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 29, 2010)

You didn't want attention? Is that why you posted those photos?

Of course, to me, the illogical one wouldn't really think that way - I think it's because I am left handed....

So let me get this straight...

1) You posted some shots of you in a bikini with a snake
2) You didn't want attention you just wanted to show your creative side...

Ok... here's my little bit of attention seeking and my creative side (and thread hogging side):

Here's a photo I took yesterday - yes, I took it... I took it at a secret location using an Olympus E-30 with a 14-54mm Zukio Lens @ 17mm. I used an F stop of 22 and an exposure time of 6 seconds. This also used an ISO setting of 200.

This to me is my creative side (noting I am seeking attention and praise as well as showing creativity without sexual nature - unless you think of a tunnel and a pipe in it as sexual.. I mean really....)







I'm ready for the attention now


----------



## Kurto (Apr 29, 2010)

Knowing how to use a camera hardly makes you creative...

Nice photos photo's anyway Xya-Tina. If you like what you do, I say - go for it!


----------

